# Odd sleeping positions



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to see your favorite photos of your dogs in odd sleeping positions!
(bored)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL my cat Ultra P.P. sleeps in his crate like that too 










Dosia like to snuggle deep deep in the blankies loll


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Symmetrical sleeping.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres one









when he was a puppy


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. They're all so cute~


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cats count?








Yes he was asleep like this...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Pheonix








Tyson








Nemo


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

HAHAHHHAHAHAHAHA That cat's teeth!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Gracie was pooped after a long run in the woods.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA Those are great shots. I love sleepy pictures  I have a bunch but this is my new favorite of Mel. This is MY chair he is in, but when I go to work he takes it over til I come home. Now if he could only learn to use the remote....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I will have to look very hard for pictures of everyone else. After the computer crashed I lost everything. :/


----------



## Jon & Diesel (Aug 8, 2011)

Diesel snoozin...lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Gratuitous sleeping puppy shots:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a certain Big White Dog who is conspicuous by his absence in this thread.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL he must be sleeping on this one .. I heard he had a rough nite lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Here, have one of Kane trying to sleep in his crate with his donut on ...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko becomes legless when he sleeps.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO its a bully slug lol


----------



## Mantisv36 (Dec 22, 2012)

*a rush of blood to the head*

Mantis' favorite position...til he rolls off the couch


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

thats so funny, that is Moses' favorite position to sleep in too! you'd think all the blood would rush to his head, lol.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol I tried so hard to not laugh when I took this. She was sooo small.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Little Hurricane


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)




----------

